# Sunny's Thread



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Gee, I can never seem to keep up with my journals that I start! haha I will really try to keep up with this one..

So, hopefully my dad is going to let me go to an arena in May, which is 2 months away. So until then I really want to work on Sunny getting collected and calm. Im going going to run barrels when I go. Its going to be more or less a time to go and get him used to all the noises and all the horses. He was a little wierd when my friends phone went off.. which was soo not Sunny But I want to get him used to it. And So I Think what we will start off with is finding a schedule So that I can get more rides on him and what not. I want to start riding him on the side of the road( so he gets used to all the scary things that blow and get stuck in the fences and all the unusual sites! and In the arena maybe I will set up a scary obstacle course! 

I want to get him over his fear of.. Things that pop up infront of him.. like a ways away not right there. LIKE BUNNIES! and BIRDS and plasic bags.. He is spooking some days and not the next. I am going to lay out a tarp and work on him with that and what not. So i dont really have anything to add right now about how its going. I would go work him right now but its cold/snowy/windy..... But this is what he can do now
-w/t/c
-back up with leg
-sidestep(learning)
-neck reins

So I guess really what I want is for him just to get more calm.. yeah.. lol.. I guess if people read this its cool. But its more or less so I can come back and read it. and realize how far Sunny has came and realize how much a babble haha
have a good day!!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

*YESTERDAY! lol*

I rode Sunny up and down the rode yesterday just a short ride. and it was like I was riding a totally different horse. He was calm. and sometimes I had to kiss to get him to walk faster! WOW.. thats totally not like sunny.. but its great that he is calming down a bit. he is also keeping his head lowered. instead of raising his head allllll the time. I feel like he kind of just has a high head set. because idk.. I just do. but we are still working on it. I remember I WAS... going to put a tiedown on him. But I feel like that would be covering something up and I am just going to work with him and fix it Well.. I am going to go ride a bit today. sooo I will update this with pictures and stuff when I get back in!!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

*Making Some progress!*

I rode sunny for a bit yesterday and the day before. And We are making progress. We are now loping in between the barrels and trotting around them. He is starting to slow down once we get to the barrels by himself without me having to slow him down with the reins. Makes me happy haha. 

Im also working on his sidepassing and stuff and that is also getting better. He is loping circles mostly on a loose rein.. and as far as I can tell he is switching leads:/ Im a little confused on the lead changing part
There is a show a week from now. on the 13th and Im going to see if my dad will let me take him there. Just so that he can see everything and get used to all the commotion.
~BB


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

So i didnt get to take Sun to the show but maybe in a couple weeks. I can. I finally got him stoppping! like whoah.. BAM stopped which is good. there is soo much snow on the ground I havent been able to do much work but the rides are getting more fun because I dont have to spend the whole time correcting him


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

I want to try barrels.....but I'm too scared...


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, i wasn't joking when I said I was bad at keeping up with the posting part 0.0

Anyways.. Its. well obviously, been a while.. Sunny is doing really well. He has gained most of his weight back and is a cutie nothing new of course.. 

He has got his sidepassing down. YAY.. but I guess.. well.. not completely because he kinda curves his body while doing it.. but its good enough for me. He stops.. and backs up. We .. have NOT been doing barrels.. Running them. I haven't been able to take him anywhere.. ... sad day right.. Well Im hoping.. and I know I say that alot. but I am hoping that maybe next month I can take him to Spicers( indoor arena) just to let him sit that and watch everything..

Anyways I rode him today and he did good. I just walked the pattern.. and then stopped riding.. because we got the equivilent to 120" of snow.. in rain.. sooo ALOT of mud.. but I wanted to take advantage of being able to ride lol


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I just bought Sunny a new bit

http://www.horse.com/item/western-ss-dogbone-copper-ring-argentine-bit/WBA28/

and also bought him some Joint suppliments( to reduce and maintain healthy joints)..

Now I am excited for it to get here, so that I can try it!!! AHH.. time takes forever lol.. 7-10 business days.. seems like forever..:lol:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, Rode Sunny today he did AMAZING It was just a short ride, But I figured to warm him up we would move a couple cows( we just brought home our 'herd' 19 cows and calves.. and one bull). He did alright.. LOL.. considering he ISN'T cowy at all.. not one bit. they all kinda spilt up.. but a cow/calf pair and another baby. so I had him walk them up front. and he caught on..( so did i .. and I figured that could be our "warm up". 

Then we went to the arena and did some barrel work. It's still muddy, BUT less muddy, so We trotted the barrels.. We did good

I feel like he isn't pay much attention.. but then again.. he was listening. so maybe just bored since we have been at the walk/trot again for a while now hope it dries up soon so we can add some speed. that would be nice

He is getting some more muscle which is good as well

okay ! All for now.. 

if anyones even reading lol


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

*9/21/13 Ride*

Well, I rode today. This morning Just for a little bit. I also, rode in my new bit because it arrived in the mail yesterday. He did really well in it. I thin the copper rings help him. He was relaxed at the trot.. which was weird. 0.0 especially for Sunny. LOLHe was a little stiff. So we worked on softening up for a little.. He did have some trouble.. was being a brat at first..

Then we worked on the barrel pattern. He has in DOWN at a trot. But then a lope he totally goes loco and wants to run through my cues.. so I went to the pasture and loped in circles both ways until he was RELAXED at the lope.. then went and did the patter ONCE at a lope.., then back down to a trot a couple times.. fixing some stuff.. like DIVING.. drives me crazy... Then I cooled him off..

Was happy with the ride today


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Alright. I guess this thread can also say what what I did.. LOL

So I went to the gymkhana this morning. Without Sunny though. Sadly, I wish I brought him, as it is the LAST one they are having.. ever. The owner of the property was put in a nursing home and now his two sons are selling the property:/. Sad day. 

The three years I've lived here and I NEVER once got to take Sunny. It was a big bummer. My friend's mom said that she would trailer me next year to the Greeley club though. which my dad wont allow but will see since it's a whole year away.. Since the season is pretty much over:/ before it even started.. for this girl anyways:-( maybe I can convince my dad to take me to Spicers a couple times. It's Tuesday nights though, so school NIGHT.. which probably means no. BUT will SEE!!

I had fun this morning though. My friend was there with a horse she trained. From the start. HOLY CRAP her horse makes me look like a noob. She was amazing.. and I had no idea how to make her to what I asked because she is SOOOOOO broke.. I felt stupid.. lol.. 

She said that she would come help me a bit with Sunny though.. Which might be a bit embarrassing considering .. Her horse is like.. :shock::shock::shock: and my horse is like...


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

*SO help? If anyone is reading??*

So I rode today. Sunny did good. The first ride was short. and we worked on Barrels.. Then, my gma calls.. asking if the grandkiddo's can come out and ride. So I decided to work Sunny a bit more before they got her. So we had a LONG ride.. Arena ride.

 I have decided.. NO barrels. I want a sound horse.. so western pleasure? I wonder if that is possible.. I think they have a w/t western pleasure or equitation thing? right? or wrong? well Im going to just slow things down with Sunny and get him listening to me.. HE DID AMAZING

 To get him to back up I put BOTH heels on him.. and he backs.. ( Not sure if this is the CORRECT way.) but it works for me.. so I am going to procede. I also, got him WALKING.. like. SLLLLOOOWW walking.. I freaking love it lol.. AND slow trotting. wow.. that has taken like two years.. 

Im working on slowing down his canter. one side is better than the other? why? if a video is needed I can get one..

Anyways, to stop I kinda sit back. and press with my heels.. because that way he will STOP BACK.. all in one haha.. I worked on all this.. W/T/C Stop back.. for like 3 hours.. :shock:

I know long time.. but near the end everything was perfect so I got off.. pet him.. talked to him( even though I did our whole ride haha) and waited until the kiddos got here. They did their little riding. and then I put Sunny away after a good cool down.. I love my boy

Hoping that I can do western showmanship? I'm not sure what to call it.. but whatever class is just W/T NO CANTER yet.. anyways.. and stoping backing. ect.,? Is there anything like this?

thanks 
just had to share one picture of sunny


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm glad he's doing good. And he's looking much better too! :smile:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

*9/24/13*

Rode today for a bit probably only 30 minutes. Just worked on walk/ trot transitions.. Stopping and backing from both walk trot.. which he did alright. Got a little confused.. But did good! very proud of him. It just takes time.!

also, worked on neck reining, sidepassing and all this.! Went very well!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

*9/25/13*

So, today my friend came over and I showed her how Sunny was doing, she was impressed. Which is good!..

Its a little different riding sunny.. because to get him to back up you PUT pressure on him... so its weird for people who aren't used to him..

She also rode, which he did good! so I was happy.. just thought I would share that little bit.

Tomorrow, I am going to try some spurs with him. just to make the cues a bit more.. different.. and.. umm idk how to explain:shock:


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

That's awesome!

How old is Sunny?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

He is 6


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

*9/29/13 and some*

Alllllrriggghttttyyy then:lol:. Rode this morning. For a whillleeeeeee. Not sure why Sunny has been a brat lately. Probably because I need to work on having patience. Yes I get mad at him alot.. for my mistakes most likely. He is starting to do really good though. At the walk at least:shock:.

When we trot I just have to talk to him sometimes and tell him.. "easy" and he starts to calm down and relax a bit. Still haven't gotten a smooth t/c transition. So I might ask for help with that one. So we can get it down and over with haha. 

His back up is getting nice to I just squeeze with my heels and he backs, sometimes I have to sort of shake the reins so he will lower his head.. but sometimes I don't

He is a brat.. Period. LOL.. Anyways. I will GET pictures next time! I WILL GET PICTURES NEXT TIME!! and a video

* DO NOT HOLD YOUR BREATH for that one^^*:lol:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok.. So it's been a couple days. I have not rode or anything.. Because I have been busy with school and work. and of course I get sick. ( missing work and school for 3 days) 

I have been debating weather or not to sell Sunny.. Because he really just isn't fit for Barrel racing. I that is where my heart :-(and desire really is.....

I think once I get paid.. on the 7th that following weekend I will get my vet/farrier out and see what we can come up with for his back legs.( I know he said something about setting the shoe out a bit to help with rotation.. )

anyways..

here are some pictures.. well one to be better haha


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I love your pink reins.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Still .. have not rode. But planning on riding tomorrow.. So we will see how that goes.. I can not wait to try this new saddle on him!!! It's making me go insane haha.. really..:shock: im going insane:lol:

Anyways,

really why I wrote tonight. I thought it was cute when I go outside.. and whistle both my boys come runnin' now

haha cute.. ok.. done for tonight


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

*Saddle fits nice*

So, I rode. I've been riding. Last weekend I believe, I rode over to my friends house.. and worked with her friends horse( he is for sale, they are keeping him on their property- I don't understand completely but anyways ya).. and He is GORGEOUS.. I very easy horse to get along with.. BUT knows nothing. 

He is green. Very green. Since he isn't my friends horse, she doesn't work with him.. since she has her own boy to work with. I was given permission to work with him, and fell in love. He is a brat sometimes. but it's expected for a 4 year old that has not been worked in over a year..

Anyways, I rode Sunny over, there. On the way, he freaked a bit. Since he had not been ridden on the road since last summer. Got there, and tied him to the gate. And he stood there. like a champ for about 45 minutes... While I worked with Zues, just ground work.. lunging and stuff.

Got on and Jazz and I rode horses together, and then I had to leave sad day..

ANNYWAYS. I rode again today.. Sunny is just getting better and better.. I am having an issue though....he does not want to pick up his left lead.. I believe, ya.. his left.. he will.. but will go back down to a FAST trot or cross fire(?).. and it seems like he is limping until he gets back into a correct lead? If that makes since... only on one side though.. He does fine the other way.. HIS LOPE IS EVEN SLOW AND CALM LIKE NOW!!We moved some cows today, since they decided to jump the barbed-wire. and then stopped for the night. Gave him some hay and grain. and now I am here. I can't wait to start showing him. HE IS AMAZING!!! .. for now anyways haha


ALSO.. I bought polo wraps.. and they look funny when I have them on.. anyone have any good videos for how to put them on lol?:lol:


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've never used polo wraps before but here's a video! :smile:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

*Been good*

Sunny has been doing really well. We have actually been working on Poles and Barrels again.. ITS HARD NOT TO!. I have videos but they take forever to upload since they are longer because I was the only one riding, I just set the camera up. He Crossfires turning the barrel on one side though. We are working on it though. I will try and post part of the video on PB and then on here.

ALSO, I have GREAT news. I think I am getting a new horse! His name is Rooster, He is a solid paint gelding. 8 years old with a bald face. Little training but has been shown before. Winning money. He is free without register papers or 150 with them. 

anyways Im at school right now so I will post more later!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yay! Congrats with getting a new horse.  I think it's always fun to get another horse.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I'm not sure what I have said about recent stuff and what I haven't so sorry if I repeat... I am NOT getting the new horse But that still leaves me time to work with Sunny.. He DOES need his teeth done.. I can not keep weight on this horse to save my life.

Anyways, recently, I rode Poncho over to JazzyGirls( user on here- yes I have permission to talk about her on this thread- if I needed it lol) Helped her catch her horse Cowboy, and we started out to my house.

It was a nice journey haha. The reason I rode Poncho was because having BOTH green-er horses on a rode that people DONT GIVE A **** about horses.. would be bad. So having Poncho would be better and keep Cowboy on the calmer side. It was Amazing. I was so proud of Cowboy.!!!

Okay, on to Sunny now. We got to my house and we rode in my arena.. And then we had to wrangle some cows haha. BOTH Cowboy and Sunny got very hyper doing this. THEY LOVED IT. We loped about the pasture collected a cow that was running everywhere with wire wrapped around her neck. That day was amazing.

Recently, I have noticed Sunny's ribs starting so show AGAIN. I had him on senior Glo, grass hay, 2 flakes of alfalfa, and about half a bale of this hay that doesn't really have anything but something for them to munch on haha.. ( for two horses) TWICE a day..

Really starting to irritate me. I ran out of senior glo and decided to try something else. I got him wormed today. and got some type of preformace feed for hard keepers. So we will try this once a day along with the same hay regiment that he is on now( maybe more grass hay along with that)..

I rode him today and he was okay. I think that I need to get a chiro out. He keeps crossfiring on BOTH sides now. and is going at a wierd pace and won't stay in the lope, and is having a hard time flexing his neck.. :/ and his back legs are being wierd!!

anyways, I love him and I owe my dad about $200 for everything thats gonna be happening soon. Floating his teeth, getting back feet shod, and MAYBE a chiro/vet out..

Hoping everything will be fine:/:?


----------



## JazzyGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

I was gonna say something bout a chiro... I hope hes okay love


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

*Getting a little worried, but also there is improvement!*

I rode last night I believe lol. Getting busy is hard to keep track of when I ride! We did warm up outside of the arena, working on side-passing, spinning in both directions, and backing.

He has become a bit reluctant to back up. He will, but it's slow and as if he doesn't want to, but he does because I am telling him to.. He used to go faster while backing, now its REALLY slow. Even if I pick up the reins.


On the left lead, He is off completely. Will not pick it up- or crossfires the whole time. I am not sure how to fix this problem and I am going to have my vet assess what I can do about it. Maybe it's something simple. If I am lucky.


He is FINE and DANDY on the right lead. SO I am thinking maybe he needs the chiro out. 

Anyone else have this issue* Or had, and had the chiro out and it was fixed*?


His trot is amazing now though. Nice and slow, I can actually let the reins just hang low on his neck and he keeps a steady pace WITH his head low. 


anyways, I lost my train of thought. SO I will add stuff later


----------

